# Economical Slicer



## pops6927 (Sep 10, 2012)

Got a perfect chance to use my little slicer; the other night we had a 6lb rump roast for dinner and had about half of it left.  We were late fixing dinner, it was about 8pm and I got the slicer out and plopped the chunk of roast on it and quickly sliced it up into thin roast beef slices for sandwiches.  However, the wife was reconstituting the leftover gravy and added 8-10 slices into it, warmed up the leftover mashed potatoes and a vegetable and we had a great meal with sliced roast beef and gravy over the mashed potatoes with corn and some crusty bread.

First time I'd ever had the chance to use the slicer on roast beef and I was amazed at how it easily sliced it into nice, even slices!  I had to flip it once to cut off some trailings, but that's normal on any slicer.  For an entry level slicer, it does a great job!  And I've used commercial slicers; Hobart, Globe, Universal, Berkley, etc. all my life as a meatcutter, weighing hundreds of pounds apiece.  This little 15lb slicer can hold its own and get the job done!













002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 10, 2012


















003.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 10, 2012


















001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 10, 2012






That's what's left of the roast beef; you can see the trailings on a slice when I flipped over the piece, that's not bad at all, I've seen commercial slicers leave a lot worse!

The slicer is known as "Nesco Professional 150 Slicer", and is around $100, more or less depending on where you shop. (I've seen it at $79 to $119).  For an entry level 7½" blade slicer it does a great job for occasional use!  Daily hard use you'd need the ruggedness of a commercial slicer, but for home use, I'd definitely recommend this one!  It sounds like a jet engine warming up to speed, lol, but does the job!

There's definitely better slicers, but for a good little one this works well!


----------



## david jay (Sep 13, 2012)

Annnnd that answers that question. I was going to start shopping for a used commercial hobart / globe, ect, but this looks like a perfect solution to my question!

Thanks Pops!


----------



## rdknb (Sep 13, 2012)

I have the same slicer and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a Cabelas slicer that looks just like it..  the only problem I have is when a chunk of meat or cheese is pushed across the blade and you go to backslide...  the blade will lift the chunk up and try to flip it  over...  so then I have to stop and re position the chunk after almost every backslide...  any tricks to stop this from happening ??


----------



## rondewriver (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a small $99 slicer that does a great job.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2012)

Great Info Pops!

I'm in the market for a commercial grade slicer, but this may just be enough to get me by

THX!

Todd


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 15, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I have a Cabelas slicer that looks just like it.. the only problem I have is when a chunk of meat or cheese is pushed across the blade and you go to backslide... the blade will lift the chunk up and try to flip it over... so then I have to stop and re position the chunk after almost every backslide... any tricks to stop this from happening ??


Look to see if the guard on the blade is a little crooked that would lift the piece when sliding back to the original position; it should be a smooth ride without any lift.  Also, release the pressure on the piece when pulling it back on the push guard with the right hand, too.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2012)

DANG YOU POPS!!!

I ran to the store to pick up some sheep casings

They had your slicer on sale for $79.99, so I picked one up

I've been looking at commercial slicers, and just couldn't justify the price for the use I would give it.  Plus, you gotta store the thing

I'm making jerky next week, so this will come in handy

THX for the Heads Up!!

Todd


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 15, 2012)

I have one of the old Rival hand-crank slicers, it definitely has it's limits like all the small slicers, but what I most like about it is that I can put the whole thing in the sink and I don't have to worry about something getting wet that shouldn't, so clean-up is a breeze!













rivalmanualslicer.JPG



__ diggingdogfarm
__ Sep 15, 2012






At one time I had a big Hobart automatic slicer, but like an idiot, I went and sold it.....they're $6000-$8000 now, new!!!


~Martin


----------



## dward51 (Sep 15, 2012)

Check out "govdeals.com" as they often have the big commercial slicers.

  http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.CatSearch&mycat=21

Sooner or later a school near you will sell a commercial model for pennies on the dollar (or pay to have it shipped from where ever).  That's where I found the stainless steel reach in warmer cabinet I'm going to turn into a electric smoker at for $71 ($81 with tax and auction fee).  Check them weekly as items change constantly.

Some of the items are "rode hard and put up wet", but others are well kept and in fine condition. It can be a wide mix, but often the prices are great.


----------



## ronrude (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree with Pops.  I have had the same slicer for a couple of years and have run a couple of hundred pounds of brisket through it.  my only complaint is that cleanup is a little difficult.  I pull out toothpicks to clean the tight spots.  Nesco's "professional" grinder is pretty good so far too. About 100lbs of sausage and burger with no issue and this ones aluminum case is easy to clean.


----------



## bugotus (Sep 27, 2012)

I was able to pick up a Globe GC12 from a closed pizza shop by watching Craigslist. It needed cleaned and the sharpening assembly needed to be broken down cleaned and lubricated, but it runs like a champ! Best $125 I've spent. They were asking $200 for it and I talked them down!


----------



## venture (Sep 27, 2012)

From the pic and the 7 1/2 in blade, i would guess the throw on that would be about 8 or 9 inches.  Would you say that is correct?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I have one of the old Rival hand-crank slicers, it definitely has it's limits like all the small slicers, but what I most like about it is that I can put the whole thing in the sink and I don't have to worry about something getting wet that shouldn't, so clean-up is a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picked up an electric Rival similar to this off Craigslist for $20. The motor comes off by removing 1 screw and I'm a happy camper.

Looks great Pops and I'll keep yours in mind if I feel the need to upgrade.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got the electric chrome Rival 1101E. It gets it done if I keep it sharp.


----------

